# Canal towpaths at night



## skrx (14 Sep 2010)

I've recently moved house, to five minutes from the Regent's Canal somewhere in West London.  Last night I cycled home along the canal, westwards from roughly Paddington. I saw two people -- a homeless man sleeping under a bridge, and a man who appeared to be either drinking from or being sick in the canal.

I wouldn't normally worry about personal safety on my way home, but a canal has less escape routes than a road or path -- especially one with railways alongside it for much of the way. Does anyone on here use canal towpaths in London at night, and has anyone had any trouble on them? I'll only be going this way once a week or so, probably around 23-23:30.

(The more obvious danger is falling in the canal while being dazzled by lights from industrial estates, I'm going to buy a bigger front light.)


----------



## Origamist (14 Sep 2010)

skrx said:


> I've recently moved house, to five minutes from the Regent's Canal somewhere in West London. Last night I cycled home along the canal, westwards from roughly Paddington. I saw two people -- a homeless man sleeping under a bridge, and a man who appeared to be either drinking from or being sick in the canal.
> 
> I wouldn't normally worry about personal safety on my way home, but a canal has less escape routes than a road or path -- especially one with railways alongside it for much of the way. Does anyone on here use canal towpaths in London at night, and has anyone had any trouble on them? I'll only be going this way once a week or so, probably around 23-23:30.
> 
> (The more obvious danger is falling in the canal while being dazzled by lights from industrial estates, I'm going to buy a bigger front light.)



At that time of night - it's not for me. You may not have a problem 95% of the time, but subjectively speaking, I'd feel unsafe and would avoid the canal path if I was on my own.


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Sep 2010)

I used to use the canal towpaths in East London in the 1990's but rarely use them as I think they can be dodgy at times.


----------



## Davidc (14 Sep 2010)

I don't use the paths alongside river or canal here after dark or about 17:30 in winter, and definitely wouldn't in London (or Birmingham) either.


----------



## Howard (14 Sep 2010)

skrx said:


> I wouldn't normally worry about personal safety on my way home, but a canal has less escape routes than a road or path -- especially one with railways alongside it for much of the way. Does anyone on here use canal towpaths in London at night, and has anyone had any trouble on them? I'll only be going this way once a week or so, probably around 23-23:30.



I live on the east side of the Regents Canal, near Mile End. I know a lot of cyclists, mostly east enders mind, and none of them recommend cycling on the canal path at night, in the dark. 

Although I do wonder what that recommendation means for the people who live on the canal - if it's not safe to cycle, how can it be safe to live there?


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Sep 2010)

Howard said:


> I live on the east side of the Regents Canal, near Mile End. I know a lot of cyclists, mostly east enders mind, and none of them recommend cycling on the canal path at night, in the dark.
> 
> Although I do wonder what that recommendation means for the people who live on the canal - if it's not safe to cycle, how can it be safe to live there?




The bit I cycle along or used to cycle along is more remote.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2010)

I'm not particularly nervous, but canal tow-paths at night are not "quite my cup of tea".

Avoid them is my humble suggestion.


----------



## Ste T. (15 Sep 2010)

I often use long rural stretches of the Leeds and Liverpool when out during my jaunts, but even in the day I am always wary of going past people, especially young lads as most often they stand back for you to pass nearest to the canal bank. A good while back I read about some old chap who was passing a couple of blokes when one gave him a shove, and in he went. If I remember rightly it was winter and the were lucky they didn't kill him. He managed to get himself out, but could easily have drowned. He could have had heart disease and been a non swimmer. Needless to say they were never caught. 
I don't let it stop me enjoying the canals as they are some of the most wonderful nature parks we have, but personally I wouldn't do it of a night.
Can you swim? How good is your heart? Picture yourself in that freezing inky blackness, holdin your breath while trying to get out of you clipless shoes...eek! It's being so happy as keeps me going


----------



## jimboalee (15 Sep 2010)

Canal towpaths at night = Canal towrags at night.


----------



## Moodyman (15 Sep 2010)

Avoid after dark.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Sep 2010)

Avoid during dark.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2010)

This is the reason I don't go down the Trans Pennine after dark on the MTB for a quick 10 miler - too many toe rags loitering.......... just not worth the trouble.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Sep 2010)

Too many drugged up drunk toerags loitering.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> This is the reason I don't go down the Trans Pennine after dark on the MTB for a quick 10 miler - too many toe rags loitering.......... just not worth the trouble.



It's bad enough in the day 

Steer well clear.


----------



## 139NI (15 Sep 2010)

too much too lose if you encounter the local young offenders..You get trapped and beaten up have your bike stolen and get thrown into canal for no reason at worst. At best, you get home only to run the risk the next time.

i wouldnt feel safe on my own. no one will hear you scream...


----------



## Alan Whicker (15 Sep 2010)

There's a couple of stories on the LFGSS forum about nocturnal 'encounters' on London's canal towpaths. I wouldn't go near them after dark, if only for the fact that if you do end up in the drink, there'll be nobody about to help.


----------



## Stingy (16 Sep 2010)

apologies, Ive never lived in London, but arent the roads alot quieter at that time of night?, meaning there is less reason to go via the towpaths in the first place?

Ive cycled around the streets in Manchester at those sort of times and more or less had the roads to myself.


----------



## taxing (16 Sep 2010)

I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## MacB (16 Sep 2010)

taxing said:


> I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.



 very good


----------



## battered (16 Sep 2010)

Up to you but they are hazardous places. Too many lightless youths coming the other way for starters. As for any aggro, it depends who you are. Aged 25-40, 6 feet tall, male and better than 14 stones? Nobody's going to mess with you, let's be honest. Smaller, older or younger and worst of all female, you'd have to be daft.


----------



## marafi (2 Jan 2012)

Personally i see the canal at night a good crime scence place. And like the parks in the night i avoid them as much as possible. Though, thankfully for the folding bike i would jump on the bike or the train if it is dark already or it is getting dark.


----------



## Globalti (2 Jan 2012)

Never had a problem on the Leeds-Liverpool around Blackburn or Burnley though I'm always in a group ride at night. My brother and I once blundered into a drugs deal on the towpath under Manchester Piccadilly - I don't know who was the most nervous; us or the druggies but one of them sprinted out of the tunnel past us, which was what made us realise something naughty was going on so we turned round and scarpered pretty fast.


----------



## Paul_L (2 Jan 2012)

I commute from Shipley to Leeds on the tow path on the Leeds Liverpool canal, but when it's dark i stick to the roads. I'm not particularly fond of the dark (if i can admit to that in a public place!) and the thought of any low life being able to see you from half a mile away because of good bike lights does worry me.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2012)

Found a good alternative route to work a few months ago, really enjoyed the almost traffic free run but I don't do it after dark, not worth the risk imo, only have to be in the wrong place at the wrong time once and it could end in a swim in the river


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Jan 2012)

I'd feel nervous doing _parts_ of the Wolvo canal stretches in the day so night time would def be a no no.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jan 2012)

I saw a flasher on the Leeds-Liverpool on the Burnley Embankment, one of the seven wonders of the canal world. Sadly I didn't realise what he was doing because he had his back to me and I wondered why a couple of women had suddenly ducked back down a path off to the side. Wish I'd realised; i could have cycled silently up behind and pushed him in as he was standing right on the edge.


----------

